# Pulling sapplings out of the ground



## Weaz66 (Jun 12, 2014)

Can I pull sapplings out of the ground with a Cub Cadet 2165 lawn tractor? They're anywhere from 1" to 2" in diameter. I don't own a pick-up or any other type of equipment to do it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It might be a hard go unless you soak the area first, or dig and cut some roots. My biggest worry would be flipping the tractor over backwards. Once the front end comes up, it can go bad real quick. 
If you could hook up somewhere under your tractor, ahead of the rear axle it might be a bit safer. May have to remove the deck as well. Hard call... if there is grass around the saplings, you'll more than likely spin out before you can dislodge the sapling.
Have you thought about using a strap / chain and a lever arrangement, or use a jackall?
Good luck.


----------



## pastornator (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree that one should figure out how to hook up from near the front of the lawn tractor so that it pulls the tractor to the ground instead of lifting the front wheels.

Also, I've seen people have success pulling smallish sapplings using a wheel rim, the taller the better (within reason). Simply place the tow chain or cable over the wheel (standing up so it can roll) and hooking to the bottom of the sapling. As pulling force is applied the wheel will direct the cable or chain up instead of just toard the tractor while the tow mechanism remains low to the ground at the tractor itself.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

If you have a blade on the tractor, raise it up 6" or so and push the sapling over. It will then be easy to pull out.
My tractor is way bigger, but I can uproot 5" oaks that way.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

pastornator said:


> I agree that one should figure out how to hook up from near the front of the lawn tractor so that it pulls the tractor to the ground instead of lifting the front wheels.
> 
> Also, I've seen people have success pulling smallish sapplings using a wheel rim, the taller the better (within reason). Simply place the tow chain or cable over the wheel (standing up so it can roll) and hooking to the bottom of the sapling. As pulling force is applied the wheel will direct the cable or chain up instead of just toard the tractor while the tow mechanism remains low to the ground at the tractor itself.


Now, that is an idea that would work! I can picture the dynamics of it!
I push cars with my 125 Cadet. It will drag logs too. 
It has fluid in the tires and chains, but no wheel weights.
PS, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Pulling w/front I agree.
Try couple or so smaller ones until you get good feel.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

There is a host of variables as to whether your tractor can pull saplings. Species of tree, root system and type of soil just for starters. To give your tractor a chance, on some you may need to cut a few roots on the opposite side you are pulling from. And then there is the ouch factor. How much is a transaxle if you blow it?

If you don't know how to tie a clove hitch ( rope or chain ) around a tree, now is the time to learn.


----------

